
Refreshed MacBook Pro Rocking Coffee Lake CPU Turns Up on Geekbench - rbanffy
https://hothardware.com/news/coffee-lake-macbook-geekbench#1pQi0uixub4ojj30.02
======
some_account
Hopefully they manage to keep the fans from spinning too much on new models. A
lot of the new pc laptops gets pretty hot, and Apple has been slipping up
lately.

~~~
rbanffy
If there is one thing they don't compromise is power consumption. The whole
reason why there isn't a 32 GB Apple laptop today is because they went with
thinner batteries that wouldn't be able to power what Intel had that could fit
inside a laptop and address that much memory.

